# Largest tire size on stock 17's



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Due to unexpected circumstances, new wheels, tires must wait, what is the largest width tire you can mount on stock 17's? I need a bit more rear traction, have drag bags. Would like to go 255 or 265 is this possible? 05 stock suspension, drag bags, Supercharged car. Thx for your thoughts.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You can do 265s. The bags are for wheel hop and saggy suspension boost but should have nothing to do with tires fitting.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have seen plenty of 275s on the stock 17s. My friend has them on his he has the nitto 555 and it doesn't look bowed or stupid. Actually looks like thats how it should have come


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Nitto 275s fit _most_ goats (not all goats are the same) but trust me they're bowed. I've had those on mine. There's no way to mount something much wider than the 8" rim and _not_ have it bow in. You can fudge out a little but that's quite a bit. They may look OK but they're certainly not optimal or give the traction that you should have. Look at those same tires on a wider rim and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## 507gto (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm currently running 275 Nitto NT05 on my 06 with stock 17s and i havn't had any problems with them at all.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

So an 11" wide tire fits perfectly on an 8" wide wheel without bowing in. I never had new math so I guess that could work . . . Somebody should tell Nitto. They spec a 9"(9.5")-11" wheel for it.


----------



## 507gto (Jul 1, 2012)

i'm not trying to be a smart ass in my previous post, i just bought my gto about a month ago and it had those tires on it. The tires are pretty bald so i went to discount to order new ones and they told me they cannot legally mount that 275 on my rims because it's to wide for the rim (8").


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well I tried to make a point with a hammer.  Yes, I've put 275 Nittos on my car before but after having my wheels widened in the back to 9" I saw there was a difference. Here's a shot of a 8" and a 9" wheel with the same width tire. Now granted they are two different tires but the 9" sat a whole lot squarer.

8" wheel










9" wheel


----------

